# Grand Junction Wedding Show 2008, The Terrines



## bbally (Jan 2, 2005)

Deciding on the plates for the Bicycle Built for Two Grand Junction Wedding Show display for 2008 I decided to pull an old trick out of the books and do some terrines. While they are probably more common in dense populated areas they are not seen here at all. And so they allow me a relatively 
easy way to impress and create spectacular display plates. So I am taking you on a tour of the Terrines I made for the event.










I decided to do the vegetables as terrines as well as some fruit terrines. I then use shape cutters to cut the terrine for the plating.









This one is a red beet, white sweet potato, butternut squash and carrot terrine. The dramatic color of this terrine really pops on a plate. It can also be cut and grill to offer vegetarians more that then normal flat 
grilled portabella stuffed with something! They have had it a millions times and so I pride our developments in creating unique dishes for special menu requests.









This is my tropical fruit terrine, it has mango, papaya, strawberry avocado, and pineapple all held together with a coconut milk aspic.










This is my summer fruit salad terrine. Also held together with a coconut milk aspic. It contains granny smith apples, red and green grapes, orange slices, and strawberries.









This one is another favorite among vegetarians. Plus it presents well on a plate once trimmed up and shape cut. It is made of pearl onion and spring peas, batonette of white sweet potato, carrots, then beets and parsnip alternating batonettes. Straight aspic holding it, but all roots are roasted prior to cutting.
I also made up a few smaller single serve terrines. One of our deals for higher end weddings is to include food for the day of the dress fitting. We will deliver appetizers and small treats for the bride and brides maids as 
well as store staff the day they are schedule for the fitting. So lots of little treats are necessary. But we have to be able to crank them out fast.









This is a Florida Grouper white peppered with a grilled orange slice and spring pea individual terrine.









Plated for the show










This is a salmon terrine with spring peas, plated with braised cabbage and black rice.









Also made up some crab mousse toasted bread spoons. The whole thing is edible. Very popular among the brides!

'til we talk again, make up a few treats for yourself and the spouse! Really nice to sit with a drink and enjoy the fruits of the labor!

Chef Bob Ballantyne
The Cowboy and The Rose Catering
Grand Junction, Colorado, USA


----------

